# Need some new plow contracts



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a f-350 with 8ft fisher and i have some slots open if anyone has some they cant get to or they are to far maybe we could work something out ty.Rochester NY
[email protected]-585-760-9879


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Any 1 from rochester ny on here


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Is there anyone


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Big Ford;1327005 said:


> Is there anyone


Bueller works there


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice
Nice


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

Another Year


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2 years and no one likes you!


----------



## Big Ford (Sep 3, 2010)

well maybe its my 33 posts ,lol


----------

